# 1963 Schwinn AMERICAN



## Jim Barnard (Feb 20, 2018)

Plenty of patina on this old gal. Luckily, I have the missing Tank, rack, grips, reflectors, fender light and pedals to put her back to complete. I stopped in a shop to get a bike box and she was on the floor. It will be fun working on her.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 21, 2018)

Fixed up a few of these middleweight Schwinn's my self, they always clean up nice .


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 25, 2018)

Had most of the missing parts right on the shelf! She is still a wee bit beat up, so I will call her (Pa) Tina. Gotta find some decals and let her freak flag fly next sunny day over 45 degrees!


----------

